# Can someone explain...



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

what the numbers represent when folks talk about their rods (ie. 1569, or 1408)
I've seen many posts where these numbers are mentioned but I've never been able to make sense of them. Thanks.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*This will help*

http://www.batsonenterprises.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=139&Itemid=203


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Most, but not all manufacturers use the first part of the model # to indicate length in inches, then there is usually a numerical indicator for action or pieces, etc.; some manufacturers use letter indicators for action as well. Look at a Lamiglass or St Croix website and compare the model numbers with the description of the rod and it should begin to make some sense of how the design engineers come up with model numbers.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Orest said:


> http://www.batsonenterprises.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=139&Itemid=203


Between your post and Walts I understand the 156 standing for inches, but I couldn't figure out the 9 and its meaning. I'm getting the idea though.


----------



## fishedn (Aug 18, 2008)

9 = power


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

lil red jeep said:


> Between your post and Walts I understand the 156 standing for inches, but I couldn't figure out the 9 and its meaning. I'm getting the idea though.


Batson rates their rods in powers of 1-9, 9 being the heaviest. S0 a 1569 would be a 156" blank with a power rating of 9, and 1567, 156" with a rating of 7. 

To quote directly from Batson:

"Blank Power 
All RAINSHADOW® and FORECAST® blanks are rated for power on a numerical basis. A power of "0" being the lightest and "9" being the heaviest. "Power" is how much pressure it takes to deflect a blank. The higher the number the stiffer the blank. Power ratings are series specific. For example: A "3" power mag bass blank is not the same as a "3" power saltwater blank. For this reason power ratings are compared within each series. "


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Not universal*

Don't compare one manufacturer's numbering system to another- there may be similarities, but often times not.

A specification chart is usually the best bet if your considering a blank you are unfamiliar with. Even then, things like "power" light, heavy ,etc or "action" -fast- medium -slow, etc are subject to interpretation, and usually what one company classifies as fast, may not fit with another companies interpretation. 

Length, tip diameter, butt diameter, etc are more easily measured- but any classifications regarding "feel" are -- subjective at best.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Don't compare one manufacturer's numbering system to another- there may be similarities, but often times not.
> 
> A specification chart is usually the best bet if your considering a blank you are unfamiliar with. Even then, things like "power" light, heavy ,etc or "action" -fast- medium -slow, etc are subject to interpretation, and usually what one company classifies as fast, may not fit with another companies interpretation.
> 
> Length, tip diameter, butt diameter, etc are more easily measured- but any classifications regarding "feel" are -- subjective at best.


Very true! Everything I posted was in relation to Batson's products, as that's waht I'm most familiar with. Can't speak for much else.


----------

